

Cappuccino GitHub Issues App Update - tolmasky
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2010/08/18/github-issues-update/

======
samratjp
Thanks 280 North for open sourcing this app - has been a tremendous
Objective-J learning resource.

~~~
boucher
No problem. I actually enjoyed writing this app quite a bit, and I think it's
a good showcase for a lot of different technologies in Cappuccino.

------
revetkn
Back button support appears to be broken in Chrome 5.0.375.99 on Linux :(

~~~
Luecke
We're not listening to hash changes which is the issue. I'm not sure how I
feel about adding a listener for the back button though… an app doesn't really
have a concept of going "back" Feel free to file a bug and I'll look into it
though.

~~~
ynniv
Eclipse, XCode, iTunes, System Preferenes, et al beg to differ.

------
mikeyk
Nice! 2 questions:

    
    
      1. Are the keyboard shortcuts documented anywhere?
      2. Is there a way to reorder the issues in the main view?

~~~
boucher
You can sort by any column by clicking on its header. There is no way to
reorder them manually right now (though it wouldn't be hard to add).

